# repop light lens ?



## pedal_junky (Apr 5, 2015)

I sent the thread has been closed. Is classicriders still making the reproduction lens?


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 8, 2015)

Bueller?


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 27, 2015)

I am absolutely still making lenses.  Email me versus PM at salvagebeast at yahoo.com.


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes he is! And they are good!


----------



## oggimyson (Jun 22, 2015)

I sent several emails to salvagebeast@yahoo.com. Please let me know if you still have any Rollfast lenses, current price, paypal email address (if different) and I will send money.  Thank you.


----------



## oggimyson (Jun 23, 2015)

I just got an email from Classicriders and money has been sent.


----------

